# 82947 and 82948



## bkwrmz7 (Feb 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me the difference between these 2 codes? Which code do you use for a fasting blood sugar test, the 82947? Then to get the sugar number using a strip like you use at home you would use the 82948?


----------

